
Get And Keep Yourself Motivated [list post] - edragonu
http://www.dragosroua.com/33-ways-to-get-and-keep-yourself-motivated/
======
fburnaby
So pretty much - don't work, and don't worry that you're not working. Then
you'll feel motivated to work!

~~~
edragonu
Pretty much :-)

